# Dateien auf schreibschutz prüfen



## Nicole (29. April 2003)

Hallo 

Ich bräuchte eine Tipp wie ich in meinem Programm in VB6 eine Datei vor dem Öffnen auf Schreibschutz prüfen kann.

Besten Dank 
nicole


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. April 2003)

Wenn Du den Dateinamen hast, kannst Du über ein FileSystemObject (Verweis auf die Microsoft Scriping Runtime) die Dateiattribute abfragen:


```
'Variablen deklarieren
Dim fso As FileSystemObject
Dim f As File

'Objekte erzeugen
Set fso = New FileSystemObject
Set f = fso.GetFile("C:\test.txt")

If (f.Attributes And ReadOnly) = ReadOnly Then
    MsgBox "schreibgeschützt"
Else
    MsgBox "nicht schreibgeschützt"
End If

'Objekte freigeben
Set f = Nothing
Set fso = Nothing
```


----------



## Nicole (29. April 2003)

Vielen Dank Lirion.
Die Sache funktioniert reibungslos.

Nicole


----------



## Nicole (12. Mai 2003)

Wie bereits mitgeteilt die Schreibschutz abfrage über FileAttributes funktioniert bestens.
Mein nächstes problem ist der Kennwortschutz den ich direkt in Word bzw. Excel setzten kann.
Gibt es eine möglichkeit diesen Status abzufragen bevor die Datei pberhaupt geöffnet wird.

Schon mal vielen Dank 

Gruss Nicole


----------

